# S-Works Crank compatability?



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Would they work with the existing chain rings on my venge (gossamer pro crankset that came on it, 110 BCD) or would I have to get new chain rings as well? Is there anything that makes the S-Works chain rings worth the price (Crank itself is already pretty expensive)?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

taodemon said:


> Would they work with the existing chain rings on my venge (gossamer pro crankset that came on it, 110 BCD) or would I have to get new chain rings as well? Is there anything that makes the S-Works chain rings worth the price (Crank itself is already pretty expensive)?


It will work if the spider on it is 110 BCD. You would need to make sure you have a 110 BCD spider on the S-Works crank or you would need to buy it separately and swap out the 130 BCD spider for it.

New 2016 Specialized s Works Spline Fact Carbon Spider 110 BCD Compact Road | eBay

S-Works chainrings are decent, but the Praxis chainrings are probably better imo.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Specialized Bicycle Components

The specialized website seems to indicate that it comes with a 110 BCD, though they don't list the 172.5 as a currently available size. I would likely go to one of the local dealers for it anyways.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Since you are buying it new and specifically the 110 BCD, then yes of course your current 110 BCD chainrings will work.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Great, that will save me some cash in the mean time. I looked on ebay but the ones I saw used didn't seem to have the spider or were the wrong length/bcd, and they weren't going for all that much less if I was going to have the pick up the spider separately. 

I actually do see one 172.5 110 bcd spider that comes with the sworks rings but only bidding for now, no buyout. I'll have to keep an eye out on it.

Never mind its not the S-Works one, just a carbon specialized one, not sure of the difference. 

I would probably feel safer getting a new one from an authorized dealer though.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

The Carbon Specialized crank arms and S-WORKS crank arms are the exact same, minus the graphics. The difference is, when the spider is included the S-WORKS have a carbon spider and the Specialized use an alloy spider. Keep in mind you have to use proprietary chain ring bolts for the carbon spider which use torx. The alloy spider are your standard chain ring bolt.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I put an order in for the sworks one and it should arrive in about two weeks. Do the propriety bolts have to be ordered separately? These propriety bolts should work with my existing chain rings I assume?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

The ones I have always gotten came with my S-WORKS chain rings. It would make better sense if they came with the spider considering it is the carbon spider that requires them.

Now that the new S-WORKS crank arms come with the carbon spider already attached, I'm betting they are included since you kind of need them to use the crank set and all.

That said, they will work with all chain rings as again it's the carbon spider that needs them.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

So things took a little longer than expected. The owner of the bike store I ordered the crank with decided to close the store a week after I stopped in to order it. As such the order was never processed. The store employees decided to open their own store so to help them out I told them I would wait since I could still ride the bike with the stock fsa crank. The store is still about a week and a half from being ready to open but they got the crank in and installed it for me yesterday. 

The only problem is it is raining the rest of the week. 










A couple weeks ago I got put on the DA9000 shifters and derailleurs on (upgrade from 5700). I cheaped out on the cassette and went with the 6800 instead of the DA one. Still using the stock FSA rings. 

Next on the list is probably the 5700 brakes which I want to swap out for matching 9000 and then eventually the seat for something lighter and maybe the stem.


----------

